# New member from CT



## O'Basque (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello everyone!
Been lurking here for a bit and finally decided to sign up. 
Have always loved to cook but having lived in NYC since 2008 I didn't really have the opportunity to grill/smoke as much as I wanted. Left the city and moved to CT about a year ago and changed my career (more work/life balance) so now I try to grill at least 4 times a week year round. 
Went from having an old beaten up 22" Weber kettle to having a WSM 18", Master touch 22" and a 2022 Genesis 325 so now I am ready for anything!
Thanks for a great forum!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from VT. fellow New Englander. Glad to have you join up. I also started life in NYC, Brooklyn to be exact but that was many moons ago.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to hear you decided to join us!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from Utah.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome "O" !!
Glad You joined us!!

Bear from SouthEast PA


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from KC, from one Weber fan to another.


----------



## O'Basque (Apr 4, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Welcome from VT. fellow New Englander. Glad to have you join up. I also started life in NYC, Brooklyn to be exact but that was many moons ago.
> 
> Chris


Nice avatar. LGR!


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Just remember as im sure youve noticed, we LOVE pictures of the cooks/food.


----------



## chew2475 (Apr 4, 2022)

O'Basque said:


> Hello everyone!
> Been lurking here for a bit and finally decided to sign up.
> Have always loved to cook but having lived in NYC since 2008 I didn't really have the opportunity to grill/smoke as much as I wanted. Left the city and moved to CT about a year ago and changed my career (more work/life balance) so now I try to grill at least 4 times a week year round.
> Went from having an old beaten up 22" Weber kettle to having a WSM 18", Master touch 22" and a 2022 Genesis 325 so now I am ready for anything!
> Thanks for a great forum!



Welcome.  I am also from CT


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 4, 2022)

Glad you decided to make it official. I’m in Mississippi. Did a travel nurse assignment in Norwich, CT  several years ago. Loved that area.
Jim


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome to the forum from North California!


----------



## fleming (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from also a new member. Hope we can do better in the future together by sharing each other's pieces of knowledge.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing some of your creations before they are devoured.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcme to SMF from SE Ga !

Keith


----------



## O'Basque (Apr 4, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing some of your creations before they are devoured.


Sven Svensson from California? Sounds Swedish!


----------



## OldSmoke (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from Oregon. You have found a great group of folks here. Some of them even know how to cook!


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia! You find the right place!


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from Rocky Hill, CT


----------



## O'Basque (Apr 4, 2022)

unclebubbas bbq said:


> Welcome from Rocky Hill, CT


Oh nice, my brother in law is from Rocky Hill. I myself am down in Fairfield


----------



## normanaj (Apr 4, 2022)

Hello from RI!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Apr 4, 2022)

O'Basque said:


> Sven Svensson from California? Sounds Swedish!


I've got a touch of Norwegian in me as well so I'm always fighting with myself. Haha.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 4, 2022)

Another welcome from California. Glad you're here and have the freedom to smoke away.

Ray


----------



## old sarge (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from SE Arizona.


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome from NC.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 4, 2022)

Welcome! If you’re in the New Haven area check out Ferraro’s meat market in North Haven. They have some really good specials time to time and some cuts you may not see elsewhere.


----------

